# Piers hurt bad Springmaid and Surfside



## Trhenley (Oct 10, 2013)

Just Heard Springmaid 2/3 Gone Surf Side Hurt Also Not Good At All,Said Pirateland has Major Flooding would be closed for days so I would say other stuff is also flooded bad man this thing is rough needs to go away


----------



## pmcdaniel (Nov 13, 2013)

Reports that the very end of Apache is damaged. No photo confirmation yet.


----------



## pmcdaniel (Nov 13, 2013)

Springmaid:
https://twitter.com/kerryanndame/status/784827153657520128

Surfside:
https://twitter.com/kerryanndame/status/784827734644129794


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

http://www.myrtlebeachonline.com/news/local/article106939702.html

I haven't heard about Apache either, other than it's closed.

Ritchie, I think you had said on here that you all had one you kept in the overflow. If so, I hope that one's okay.


----------



## Trhenley (Oct 10, 2013)

Yea my camper is in storage at Pirateland, all we can do is hope for the best of a real bad situation, have seen pictures of the campground and is is flooded bad


----------



## pmcdaniel (Nov 13, 2013)

End of 2nd Ave Pier took minor damage.


----------



## bludvl11 (Apr 30, 2016)

This is a sad sad day. I grew up on Springmaid. Been fishing there for over 40 years. Im glad I got to spend last weekend with my sons, maybe one last time. I hope they rebuild. Its hard to see the pics and videos of her getting ripped down. Damn you Matthew....damn you..


----------



## pmcdaniel (Nov 13, 2013)

Damage to end of Apache Pier:
https://twitter.com/madsamsel/status/784872398084513792


----------



## arich_5 (Jul 1, 2011)

How did Cherry Grove Pier make out?


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

Sad,Sad, Sad, I am truly going to miss fishing Springmaid. Not just the fishing, but the time I spend with my friends. Guess we will have to find another pier and make new friends and memories.


----------



## pmcdaniel (Nov 13, 2013)

Cherry Grove posted on their Facebook yesterday that it looked like they made it through.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Springmaid . . .

























View attachment 26058


----------



## Trhenley (Oct 10, 2013)

havn't heard anything about the state park pier can see it in that one picture in the background


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Trhenley said:


> havn't heard anything about the state park pier can see it in that one picture in the background


It fared well, maybe some minor damage.


----------



## rickyble (Apr 28, 2011)

Love to have some of that old pier decking lumber. we are redoing a place and have been looking for old weathered lumber for an accent wall. It would make a real conversation piece


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Tight Lines !


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Tight Lines !


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)




----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)




----------



## beSaltandLight (Sep 11, 2016)

Trhenley said:


> havn't heard anything about the state park pier can see it in that one picture in the background


Both MB and Huntington Beach State Parks are closed until further notice


----------

